# Help!!!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I need some help here guys. You see October we're gonna rent a movie, I'm pushin for the Exorcist, and go out to our scout cabin in Millers Lake...Now heres were I need the help. We have one guy whos not a big fan of blood and horror. So is there really anything in the Exorcist that would be bloody?? Or anyother good horror movies you could suggest.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> So is there really anything in the Exorcist that would be bloody??


Not so much bloody, but there is an awful lot of green pea soup!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

With all the foul language throughout the Exorcist, I'm not too sure it'd go over too well with the Scouts. Lines like "Your mother sucks cocks in hell" might be a bit much for the Scouts.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

And I should think the scene with the crucifix in the vagina might be a bit much, as well.

Why not try a nice clean movie like "Friday the 13th" - you know, something about kids in a cabin by a lake.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Venters... older but yhea thats one reason I din't rent the movie 2 heard about that cross scean... so any alteritives??


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

my advice is that u cant really get a horror movie with no blood and that stuff. My opinion would be to rent Friday the 13 for home and maybe go for a more appropiate movie for scouts like a comedy or action flick.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe you should try the movie, "Love at first bite." It is an older funny movie of a vampire.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

just be calm and find a good movie. Its not impossible. Its very possible.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Maybe you should try the movie, "Love at first bite." It is an older funny movie of a vampire.


My stomach just tightened..just a little bit.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Blair Witch, not a fan of the movie and I only saw it once a while back. But I dont think there is any blood or gore in it.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Yeah! That's a great movie to see in a cabin in a wood by a lake. Do it!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

what abot Miracle on 34th street


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

crazyryan said:


> what abot Miracle on 34th street


I don't think that is very helpful. I mean, sometimes people post for help, and really need it. I guess you are tring to be funny...No offense.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

hey,first, miracle on 34th street is scary. and 2. hes my bro so i can be annoyin to him


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OK..sorry.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have one for you and the kiddies that is essential family viewing:*I Spit on Your Grave.* You guys will love it! :devil:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

You could rent an old black and white sci-fi horror flick. and spend the night making fun of the cheesy special effects. Twilight zone or something to that effect. the old b/w night of the living dead is pretty good not bloody kinda creepy but still kid friendly. it would be even better if you had someone out side the group to come around the cabin later that night and start thumping on the walls.then dare each other to go check it out. 

I also Think Evil Dead 2 and Army of Darkness would be good choices.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Sinister said:


> I have one for you and the kiddies that is essential family viewing:*I Spit on Your Grave.* You guys will love it! :devil:


LOL Nothing like rape and castration to liven up the party.

Hey what about "The Faces of Death" everybody loves killing a live monkey for the sweet chewy taste of fresh monkeybrains straight from the brain pan,MMmmmm. And a real life electric chair execution. "they tape the eyes so they don't blow out of his skull" now that fun filled family viewing. the kids will love it.

by the way don't do this!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

no gore huh? That's tough. how about a classic? The original "Frankenstein" is pretty scary, or maybe one of the old Ray Harryhausen Sinbad movies?

LOL!, the bathtub scene from "I Spit on Your Grave", there's a classic of 1970's cinema


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well everyone my first choice was Blair Witch... but that one was vetoed because it happened in the woods. So when presented with a ultimatem to our indasion we chose Ghostbusters... Still in the halloween sperit 

Still won't stop me from giving the ubber Millers lake story! and maby a recorded Exorcism that I found...


----------

